# Mouse Statue



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I was whisked away for a lovely weekend in Norfolk, while we were there we visited a local antiques fair and look what the lovely Paul bought for me.......










They're beautiful don't you think - silly old me has been trying to think up names for them ever since :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those are PHENOMENAL! 

I have some wooden ones imported from Germany which are almost like that.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I have quite a few ornaments people have bought me over the years of animals but these are awesome I really love them, they still don't have names!!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

It looks like they are singing  So I think they must be Fieval and Tanya Mousekewitz


----------

